# Aux Retrofit Kit Part Numbers



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

Finally I got the part numbers for the Auxiliary Connection Retrofit Kit from my dealer today. Sorry if the numbers already have been posted here. 

/RS2

Only for cars from 09/2002

Radio BMW Business C43 with CD (option 661 and 650)
65 12 0 153 501 Auxiliary Connection Retrofit Kit

Navigation System with/or On-Board Monitor (option 609 or 602)
65 12 0 153 503 Auxiliary Connection Retrofit Kit


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks RS2, any idea about how much are they costing and if they are available in US.
Any further news about the bluetooth?


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

desiguyincali,

Sorry, I have no pricing yet on the Aux Connection Kit.

See this thread about the Bluetooth Kit.

Bluetooth Retrofit Kit

/RS2


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

65 12 0 153 503 Auxiliary Connection Retrofit Kit 41,81 € + Tax
BMW Group Niederlassung München


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

*If you have to ask...*

I know that if I have to ask, I probably don't need it, but here goes anyway: What exactly is the Auxiliary Connection Retrofit Kit for? :dunno:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Its going to let me plug my Pioneer XM tuner into the stereo and have good sound quality without having to use an FM modulator, or the adapter that plugs into the CD changer.

Oh... and I won't have to spend $500-600 on the BMW Sirius radio option.

But basically, it gives you an input to the stereo that you can hook XM/Sirius, MP3 or any audio other device to.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is a pic from the ETK of the Aux Connection Kit.

/RS2


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

RS2 said:


> *Here is a pic from the ETK of the Aux Connection Kit.
> 
> /RS2
> 
> ...


From the look of this pic it looks like the AUX input is mono only. Is this correct? Why only Mono?


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think it's a mini stereo plug like most mp3 players have.

/RS2


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's a 1/8" stereo headphone jack. The official instructions have that installed on the back wall of the glovebox. Obviously if you are DIYing this you could find a nice hiding place for it or set it up to have your iPod or whatever hardwired to it.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

how hard is it to install? does the head unit have to be removed?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *how hard is it to install? does the head unit have to be removed? *


Not that hard, like you asked, just remove the head unit and plug it in. Getting the plug where you want it is probably the biggest pain in the ass, but not necessarily hard at all.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Once it is installed, does the new Aux input option show up on the NAV display by magic, or is some dealer coding needed?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Remind me again (getting old's a beyatch!)...

Do I need a new head unit or will this just plug in to the back of the standard Business CD (non-Nav) head unit that came on my Jan/Feb '02 build 3er sedan?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *Do I need a new head unit or will this just plug in to the back of the standard Business CD (non-Nav) head unit that came on my Jan/Feb '02 build 3er sedan? *


 This is one of the things announced for MY2003 cars that wasn't ready when the cars were actually built. Some other items were:
Rear center armrest/headrest (non-Touring models)
Bluetooth
Siruis Radio
DVD map for new DVD navigation computer
AFAIK, you'll need the MY2003 head unit to use the kit.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

If I recall, both the AUX In adapter and the Sirius upgrade kit will only work on cars produced after 9/02 ('03 MY). I also recall something about even the '03 cars with NAV built before sometime in mid/late '03 won't be able to use the Sirius upgrade... like mine.

So... does anyone know when the damn AUX In adapter will be available in the US? I'm really, really missing my XM radio!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *AFAIK, you'll need the MY2003 head unit to use the kit. *


Argh!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Any updates on this kit? Has anyone actually got one yet?


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Any info is appreciated - I'm dying for this to come out!


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm trying to get this part from a friend in Germany. We'll see if he has any luck.

D


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

it's here


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

WHAT??? Have you installed it? Is this available to order from my dealer??? If so, I'm there!


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

3Wagon said:


> *WHAT??? Have you installed it? Is this available to order from my dealer??? If so, I'm there! *


NO I just got back from ED 
I don't know if you can order this from dealer


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I asked at the crevier board over on toadfly, they said it is NOT available for order in the US. 

No explination why.

--nw


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

I know I am getting an iPod in the near future. I have a Z3 in dash cd player & I don't have a CD changer plugged in. Is there a way that I could use the changer input for the AUX adapter?? I don't want to give up my factory cd player & get a whole new head unit with an AUX to use my iPod if I don't have to.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Do a search for BMWPILA - this allows you to convert the CD Changer input to an aux input. 

Or, you can buy an 03 head unit and use thiis kit mentioned here. SOmeone will probably sell one - keep an eye on teh for sale forums.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

I will do a search, thx. I don't think an E46 head unit will fit in my E36.


----------



## janey (Jun 25, 2005)

*any info on the AUX connection ?*


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

janey said:


>


When I wrote this I was driving an E36 with a Z3 in dash cd player. I got a Blitzsafe Aux adapter & plugged it in in the rear of the car where the CD changer goes. I have since then used the same adapter in my 2001 E46 & now in my X3.


----------

